# Picture of chicken forum decal!



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

THis is where I stuck my decal. Where did you put yours?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm still waiting for mine.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I got mine today.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Still waitin......


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I think I gave them my address on Aug 14th. So it took about two weeks. And if you live out of the country in sure it will take longer. But I love it, as you can see its already on my pick-up


----------



## madman (Aug 11, 2012)

How do u get them


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Look for the thread "chicken forum stickers" and you'll have to send a personal message to one of the curators of the site.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Got mine..... Thanks Austin & Keith !


----------



## laxbro (Jul 4, 2012)

Got mine yesterday


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Well where's the pic? Cogburn sweeeeet!!!! We are going to start a trend. You have yours exactly where mine is


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Looking great guys!

I'm glad everyone is liking them.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Still waiting. :-(


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I sent out a bunch this week. Let me know if you don't have it by this time next week.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

look what I got in the mail today


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Heck yea Booted Bantam!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Rock n Roll


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Still waiting.........eyeroll


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes, I drive a truck and wear fluffy pink sweats, just noticed you can see my legs in the pic lol


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Didn't notice until you mentioned it. At least your truck bed is very clean! Lol. And you're comfortable! You are a character, Booty! Must be why I like you so much!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Flip flops and sweats? There oughta be a law.. Like flip flops/sandals with socks ! Yes I'm also the fashion police.... Lol


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

At least I didn't have on my boots with the sweats lol As I say "only in Idaho"


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Or my wife wearin her knee high mud boots in a dress


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Look what came in the mail today. Just in time for my birthday! Lol. Wooi hooo! 
Now, where to put it...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry, forgot to add photo, duh....


----------



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

Where do I go to send a thank you for my decal??? I love it and am putting one on my car. I need to find the thread for this but I haven't found it yet.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank Austin and Keith. You can send them a PM.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

catlady6200 said:


> Where do I go to send a thank you for my decal??? I love it and am putting one on my car. I need to find the thread for this but I haven't found it yet.


Here's the original thread to request the decal:

Chicken Forum > Chicken Raising Forums > General Chicken Discussion > Free ChickenForum Decal


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

So, did I post in the wrong place? Looks like it. Here we go again...


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Great place for it!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Where's the chicken police decal? Are we working on it? I think a new chicken mom decal and a seasoned chicken mom decal, would be nice too. Just saying!!!


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

The chicken police sticker would be awesome


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah, like a sheriffs star with the chicken forum inside. That would be so righteous!


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Austin said:


> I sent out a bunch this week. Let me know if you don't have it by this time next week.


How do I get a sticker?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

amandahalterman said:


> How do I get a sticker?


Send a PM to Austin or Keith with your name and address.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Send it to me. It will save Keith time.


----------

